# Постоянные ноющие боли в мышцах спины



## Ольга Петровна (23 Мар 2021)

Постоянно ноющие боли в мышцах спины.


----------



## La murr (23 Мар 2021)

@Ольга Петровна, здравствуйте!
Как давно Вас беспокоят боли в спине?
Обращались ли Вы к врачу на очную консультацию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2021)

1000 и 1 причина для боли.
Надо искать.
На приеме у врача были?


----------



## Ольга Петровна (24 Мар 2021)

Обращалась к нейрохирургам....неврологу. Говорят то защемление грушевидной мышцы...то просто мышц на спине...Но все говорят по разному...Торакалгия....Мышечно-тонический синдром...Но пока искали врачи причину меня отправили на лечебную физкультуру...в итоге у меня ночью нога отнялась....оказалось от грыжи в пояснице....сделали блокаду. Еще прибавились боли с ногой. А как лечить торакалгию или мышечно-тонический синдром увы....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2021)

Ольга Петровна написал(а):


> А как лечить торакалгию или мышечно-тонический синдром увы....


Так и лечить:

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока;
1.4. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.5. Физиотерапия;
1.6. Рефлексотерапия.

*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия и массаж;
2.4. Вытяжение, тракция позвоночника;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

Если хотите под каждую метод обсудим методику.

В анализах что? СОЭ, СРБ?


----------



## Ольга Петровна (25 Мар 2021)

соэ 10..а белок в моче ? Если в моче то 0,21

Мне назначили таблетки Тералиджен, 1 на ночь. Но боли не проходят....я уже устала. Я ходила на иголки...ходила на какой-то сильный магнит..Ставила уколы - витамины....Мидокалм. Блокаду сделала. Но все увы. Сплю на доске.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если хотите под каждую метод обсудим методику.


Что делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Мар 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
> 1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;





> ...Мне назначили таблетки Тералиджен, 1 на ночь


А днем не болит? Болит значит надо принимать и возможно до 4 таблеток.
Прием НПВП-дает облегчение.
Прием обезболивающих типа Ксефокама - дает облегчение?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;


Мидокалм блокада хорошо, а длительный прием, несколько недель: Мидокалм по 150-3 раза в день, или Сирдалуд 2 и 4 мг.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока;


Аппликатор ипа Кузнецова 3 раза в день по 30 минут, 2 недели. Хорошо сочетать с лимфодренажем (пневмомассаж) на руки.
Хорошо массаж, озокерит.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1.4. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);


Тут все понятно, по триггерным точкам 10 раз.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1.5. Физиотерапия;


Электротерапия на место боли + лазеротерапия+озокерит. При хронической боли до 15 раз.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1.6. Рефлексотерапия.


Аппликатор типа Кузнецова, мне нравится "Колючий врачеватель", ИРТ.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
> 2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;


Не Ваш пункт, как лечение, нет острой боли, но спать на жестком не верно для Вас. Частая ошибка и пациентов, и врачей.

Как выбрать матрас?​


> Как можно из всей «армии» матрасов выбрать наилучший, отвечающий всем основным требованиям потребителей? Так какой же матрас может считаться самым правильным? Приведем основные требования к матрасам, а Вы сделаете выводы.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;


Типы и цели применения корсетов при боли в спине.​


> Корсеты могут применяться для защиты от холода, для защиты позвоночника от перегрузки при работе,  для защиты позвоночника от движения при боли в спине. Сейчас формируется новое поколение поясов для лечения боли в спине.


Вам, конечно, для грудного отдела и скорее напоминатель осанки, чем исправитель!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 2.3. Мануальная терапия и массаж;


Тут все понятно. Нужен специалист.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 2.4. Вытяжение, тракция позвоночника;


С осторожностью, но хорошо работают аутогравитационные методики.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;


Статья чуть выше про матрасы.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;











						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 2.7. Физические упражнения;


Лучше с инструктором, но как вариант:
*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*​
1. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*
2.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*
3. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*
По неделе-две на каждый период​
*Упражнений профилактические*​
4. *Профилактические упражнения для шейного отдела и шейно-грудного перехода*
*5. Профилактические упражнения для формирования правильной осанки*http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/uprazhnenija-osanka/
6. *Профилактические упражнения для увеличения подвижности методом растяжки*
7. *Профилактические упражнения для равномерного развития мышц тела*

Месяц на 6 и 7 гимнастику, а потом в тренажерный зал с инструктором.
4 и 5 всегда, по идее каждые 2 часа, в т.ч на работе хорошо бы.
​


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 2.8. Психологическая коррекция.


Тералиджен надо правильно подобрать дозу, Но и понимание, что нет болезни от которой Вы умрете Вас должно просто успокаивать и убаюкивать!


----------



## Ольга Петровна (25 Мар 2021)

Дорогой Доктор Ступин! Когда уже 63 года и пенсия в 9 тыс.рублей! Какие можно инструкторы нанять или матрацы ?! Корчишься от боли...и не знаешь что и делать?! Нет ни ночи ни дня.....Все сплошная боль((((( И что может убаюкивать?!


----------



## AlexSam (25 Мар 2021)

Ольга Петровна написал(а):


> Дорогой Доктор Ступин ! Когда уже 63 года и пенсия в 9 тыс.рублей! Какие можно инструкторы нанять или матрацы?! Корчишься от боли...и не знаешь что и делать?! Нет ни ночи ни дня.....Все сплошная боль((((( И что может убаюкивать?!


Здравствуйте! Посмотрите на форуме, бывает такая боль, до черноты. И как только справляются со своей депрессией, то появляется тропиночка к выздоровлению. У Вас не онкология и не требуется экстренная пересадка и т.д., это Федор Петрович имел в виду.

Зря Вы спите на доске, нужна сверху «перинка», можно не матрас, а поролон купить, он разный,продаётся в метрах или листами. Можно чехол сшить, а можно и в пододеяльник затолкать.)
До спортзала Вам далеко ещё, но и они разные бывают. Не обязательно «пафосный», можно и за 250,350,500р.найти. Есть комната для «девочек»,там всякие коврики,эспандеры, валики, палки и др., можно у «мальчиков» гриф от штанги взять, инструктор пару раз покажет и будете дома заниматься. А пока можно поискать инструктора ЛФК в больнице, поликлинике, в физ.диспансере. Есть море видео в инете. Сайт Вам поможет. Но сначала нужно успокоиться. Выдохнуть и начать выздоравливать.)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Посмотрите на форуме, бывает такая боль, до черноты. И как только справляются со своей депрессией, то появляется тропиночка к выздоровлению. У Вас не онкология и не требуется экстренная пересадка и т.д., это Федор Петрович имел в виду.


Всё правильно!


----------



## Ольга Петровна (27 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Сайт Вам поможет. Но сначала нужно успокоиться. Выдохнуть и начать выздоравливать.)


Доброе время суток! Спасибо за хорошие слова. Я убрала доски...сплю на диване . Он жесткий. Я уже сходила на ЛФК...в итоге защемление нерва...и волочила ногу. Сейчас чуточку отходит. Я уже и так стараюсь...но поверьте три месяца болей постоянных и никто ничего разумительного  сказать не может. Делала я иголки..массаж...Но боли не уходят. Сделала блокаду.  А все началось с того..что я покидала снег дома.... И начались боли. Сходила к нейрохирургу ..сказал операции не надо... Нога вроде стала чуточку отходить..но мышечные боли постоянные ноющие...жжет и тянет..и ночь и день. Спать не возможно...пью снотворное ..потом хожу как "дурочка".

@Доктор Ступин, @AlexSam, может посоветуете нормальные мази и снотворное?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2021)

Ольга Петровна написал(а):


> Доброе время суток! Спасибо за хорошие слова. Я убрала доски...сплю на диване . Он жесткий. Я


Почему на жестком? Не прочли статью про матрасы.


Ольга Петровна написал(а):


> уже сходила на ЛФК...в итоге защемление нерва...и волочила ногу.


Так ЛФК надо делать для острого периода, лечебные упражнения. 
1. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*
И так, чтобы до боли и на боль, а не через боль.


Ольга Петровна написал(а):


> Сейчас чуточку отходит. Я уже и так стараюсь...но поверьте три месяца болей постоянных и никто ничего разумительного  сказать не может. Делала я иголки..массаж...Но боли не уходят. Сделала блокаду.  А все началось с того..что я покидала снег дома.... И начались боли.


Расшевелили, вот и заболело. Корсет надо или узбека.


Ольга Петровна написал(а):


> Сходила к нейрохирургу ..сказал операции не надо... Нога вроде стала чуточку отходить..но мышечные боли постоянные ноющие...жжет и тянет..и ночь и день. Спать не возможно...пью снотворное ..потом хожу как "дурочка".
> 
> @Доктор Ступин, @AlexSam, может посоветуете нормальные мази и снотворное?


Лекарства по инету не назначают.,но переговорите с врачом о назначении Тебантина, он может прикрыть и дневные и ночные боли.
Мази: так как нашей мази у Вас нет , то Диклофенак+Хондроксид+любая спортивная по 1 см. 3 раза в день, после аппликатора.


----------



## Ольга Петровна (27 Мар 2021)

Я уже пила габапентин канон...потом началась рвота. (Это было первый месяц)Прекратила пить. Аппликаторе лежу..стою....На счет мази...уже многие перепробовала..эффект нуль.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2021)

Ольга Петровна написал(а):


> Я уже пила габапентин канон...потом началась рвота.


Габапентин - прошло время, попробовать снова без других лекарств.
Аппликатор 3 раза в день и мазс после него, лучше не в такой смеси. и не надо ожидать чуда от мази, ее работа это 5-10% в общей программа.
Чудо будет потом, если все пройдет.
ЛФК делать.

Узнать про большую физиотерапию рядом где-то: электротерапия, лазер, ударная волна; про массаж и мануальную терапию.

У Вас главным фактором лечения становиться вариант "дай Бог, отлежусь", он может длиться несколько месяцев и в эти месяцы все будет зависеть от Вас.


----------



## AlexSam (27 Мар 2021)

Ольга Петровна написал(а):


> А все началось с того..что я покидала снег дома.... И начались боли. Сходила к нейрохирургу ..сказал операции не надо... Нога вроде стала чуточку отходить..


Здравствуйте!
Операцию не нужно -  уже хорошо.
Вам Федор Петрович столько  рекомендовал - выходных не хватит все разобрать.


----------

